# Jeep Libertys On The Beach?



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I know jeeps have a great off-road rep.

im just wondering if anyone on here has a jeep liberty, if so i got a few questions for ya.


1) What kinda mpg u getting hwy?

2) How does it ride on the beach? 

3) Any bad experiences?




thanks in advance.




Jesse


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an 03 Liberty. Pretty much stock but I added an aftermarket hitch. Yakima Roof rack with ski holderer to carry my rods. I also added those cool looking wind/rain deflectors and i can't believe how much I LOVE them. I thought they where a gimmick when I got them for a present last year. 

Now for the good and not so good stuff. 

As for gas mileage -- about 16 in town and 18 / 19 on the highway. This is after a new airfilter and some other minor tune up stuff. 

It drives on the sand very well, i couldn't ask for a much better ride. I never got stuck with it (knock on wood). It has room for me my gf, my two dogs (Mastiff and Lab) and all my fishing gear and coolers for food and drink. I use a hitch haul to store all the coolers on. The only thing it really doesn't hold right now is firewood. This will be solved in the future with a front rod rack. Once that is done it will be the perfect little beach mobile that like to suck gas. 

The major problem I have had with it was the tranny went out at like 47K miles. Warranty covered it without any qualms. So that was good. Now the worst part about it was that it took my dealership 27 days to get my jeep back to me. They originally told me 3 - 5 days. I got every excuse in the book, sent wrong parts, then right parts sent to wrong part of country, Tech was on vacation , tech was at training , etc... So anyways I had a hefty rental car expense to pay since they didn't cover that.

I would not hold this dealerships lack of customer server against the Liberty. For the MD people on here I'll give you the name of the dealership so you can stay AWAY from them. The dealership was Schaefer & Strohminger. I would never give these people a dime of my business again. 

if you have any more questions on the Liberty shoot me a PM, i'll be glad to help. 


PS -- oh yeah I did have to replace the starter also a couple months ago but thats not major. It was less than 120 dollars installed!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah im lookin at an o3 liberty too..


you are only getting 16mpg with the 6cyl?...




Jesse


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, it is the 6 cylinder. They don't make the 4X4 model with a 4 in it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jeez, only 16mpg on a 6cyl..sounds funny. i woulda thought they got a little better then that

damn. gona have to look at this hard.



Jesse


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> jeez, only 16mpg on a 6cyl..sounds funny. i woulda thought they got a little better then that
> 
> 
> Jesse


My father-in-law has a liberty w/ the deisel in it. I think he's getting well over 20mpg day to day, with that.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yaeh thats with the diesel heh


Jesse


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> jeez, only 16mpg on a 6cyl..sounds funny. i woulda thought they got a little better then that
> 
> damn. gona have to look at this hard.
> 
> ...


wife drives an 05 w/ 3.7, thats about the right mileage. on a long trip you can reach 22, open hwy w/ cruise @ 75


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Jesse,
Go w/ the Tacoma or Tundra, older models if you lookin' to save $$. Just my .02 cents since I've owned (and owning) both. No major engine trouble at all. You'll save money in the long run. 

Matt


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Jesse,
> Go w/ the Tacoma or Tundra, older models if you lookin' to save $$. Just my .02 cents since I've owned (and owning) both. No major engine trouble at all. You'll save money in the long run.
> 
> Matt


yep, lookin at a late 90's tacoma single cab short bed 4cyl 5spd at the moment. im thinking hard on it. great gas milage, 4x4, things last forever, run great on beach, its lookin like a winner right now. have to go look at it sometime after work this week, going to call the people b4, beacuse its about an hour away.

going to put a matching cap on the back of it/front hitch/big rod-cooler rack on it the first day i get it, and a thule rack on top..

thing will be setup sweet for fishing 



thanks for the info.



Jesse


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

If ya wanna newer beach rod for under 20k go for the Jeep patriot. Gas milage is >20 and it has as much if not more space than the liberty. 4cyl engine with the CVT gearing in a standard 4X4. Got great reviews from C&D and I rode in one. I was trying to get the wifey to buy it.......


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Jeeps stink. . . little tinker toy like that gettin 16 mpg. Get the Hummer.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ffemtreed said:


> Yes, it is the 6 cylinder. They don't make the 4X4 model with a 4 in it.


16 mpg?...ive got a 1990 wrangler yj now, 350 5.7l chevy v8,4 barrel carb, stock gearing,35x1450 mud terrains getting 13 or so mpg...

16 kinda seems kinda horrible for a newer fuel injected v6 with stock tires that atleast looks a whole lot more aerodynamic


----------



## reofish11 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Mileage, etc*

The Liberty does get sorry mileage, but it's a result of a fairly low final drive ratio. It comes off the line very quick for a SUV, but peak power drops off after 70. Narrower tires might get you an extra mpg or two, but not worth it to me. Mine is an 02 with 90k miles. No probs until last week when A/C clutch pully failed.

As far as 4wd. with the high end "Select-Trac" package, you get "Part Time", Full-Time" and Low. Part time is axles locked for off-road. It is great even in the soft sand of North Carolina Beach. Full time is for any surface; I've used it in snow and heavy rain conditions. Can't even tell you're in 4wd. 

Mine's for sale, btw. loaded 13k


----------

